# Any cheap/good heaters for a 5.5 gallon tank?



## Saikisen (Dec 28, 2011)

I am looking for a cheap efficient heater for a 5.5gallon tank. Any brands that people can recommend? I live in Canada so I was dissapointed that when I had a suggestion last time it was $50 before shipping. 

My local petsmart had only one recommended suggestion for a 5.5 gallon heater, but it was a mini heater so I'm hoping I can order this online through ebay or something.

Any Canadians can relate?
:-?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Marineland makes good heaters around $20-30. Unfortunately, most decent heaters arent under $20-30. Its a worthy investment, though, because most last a long time and you dont need to buy more.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Topfin Power 10. Cheap and works great! When buying a filter and heater, it's always best to get the next size up from your tank size. Like in my 10g, I use the Power 20. If you have a 20g, use the Power 30.


----------



## Lucille (Dec 20, 2011)

While I totally agree with PewPewPew as to buying quality, I had to buy 10 heaters at one time for the 10 betta tanks I set up (5 gal each) and I chose this one and bought it at Amazon.com. So far all 10 are working perfectly. While it says 'preset' there is actually a dial you can turn to change the heat level. And while it says 'mini' it is 25 watts and they are not having any problems heating the tanks.

Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini
by Hagen
4.2 out of 5 stars See all reviews (47 customer reviews) |
List Price:	$22.99
Price:	$9.55 & eligible for FREE Super Saver Shipping on orders over $25. Details
You Save:	$13.44 (58%)


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucille said:


> While I totally agree with PewPewPew as to buying quality, I had to buy 10 heaters at one time for the 10 betta tanks I set up (5 gal each) and I chose this one and bought it at Amazon.com. So far all 10 are working perfectly. While it says 'preset' there is actually a dial you can turn to change the heat level. And while it says 'mini' it is 25 watts and they are not having any problems heating the tanks.
> 
> Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini
> by Hagen
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=oh_o04_s00_i03_details

I second that heater. It has worked flawlessly for me so far, and it's adjustable!

Mine is in my 5 gallon tank and keeps it around 78 consistently.


----------



## Saikisen (Dec 28, 2011)

Lucille said:


> While I totally agree with PewPewPew as to buying quality, I had to buy 10 heaters at one time for the 10 betta tanks I set up (5 gal each) and I chose this one and bought it at Amazon.com. So far all 10 are working perfectly. While it says 'preset' there is actually a dial you can turn to change the heat level. And while it says 'mini' it is 25 watts and they are not having any problems heating the tanks.
> 
> Elite Submersible Preset Heater Mini
> by Hagen
> ...


Oh, wa
Hat a coincidence, that's the exact same one the petsmart employee was telling me to get but i wasn't entirely sure if it was good quality or not. Thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

mini hijack.
I need a new heater for Vader....bad. Would the 25w work well in a 3-4 gallon critter keeper style tank? (I question the gallon amount because it looks like it is almost the same size as my 5 gallon, but a little smaller).


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a Zoo-Med heater, I don't know how well it will heat a 5.5, but it only cost me $10.. It works well


----------

